# Best Course of Action for my Budgie?



## TimeClock352 (8 mo ago)

Sorry for the vague title,
Im afraid my budgie is a little sad since she is a solo budgie. She is vocal a good amount of the day, but not the most active budgie. She prefers to sit on a perch and watch her surroundings. I spend as much time as i can with her with clicker training and just talking to her and hanging out with her but she goes into these periods of lethargy and depression that the vet says is hormonal but i fear may be simply depression. They happen about once a month I’d say.
im tentatively looking for a budgie but i am hesitant because I am not sure if i can support a second budgie. Mostly because i dont know if i can home it separately on a permanent basis if they dont get along. I am willing to support medical bills and all that for a second budgie, just worried about that part mostly! Also, i would need to find a budgie around her age and have had no luck.
if getting a second budgie isnt a possibility, would rehoming be necessary? I fear that would be more emotional trauma than without. She does enjoy my company a bit, we hang out and she will take naps on my hand (shes a sweetie!) but I really am worrying every second of the day about her, if i am honest. She just doesnt seem as happy as she could be, and with work and school i feel a second budgie is almost necessary. I just want what is best for her.
Thoughts?
Edit: i want to add that she does enjoy my family’s company. She’ll often contact call when they are in another room and she stays in the living room where people usually are.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If your budgie is eating, drinking, pooping normally and is enjoying your company the majority of the time, then ake your time and don't panic. 
Look another budgie at animal shelters and/or bird rescue organizations.

IF you can financially support having two birds, housing them separately is not that big of a deal.
Before moving, I had two Prevue Hendryx F050 flight cages AND two Prevue Hendryx F040 flight cages all crammed in my 9 x 12 bedroom in order to accommodate all of my birds.*


----------

